# Strat output to side output



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

I have a project rattling around in my head, but to do it semi-right, I would need to have a Strat body with a side output jack. Funding is limited, so I am thinking about buying a body from GFS and filling in the Strat output jack hole (sounds naughty) to a side mounted hole. Anybody here ever do this? Any techniques that you can give me? I was thinking about pre-drilling the side output and inserting a tube to allow for wires before using wood filler to fill the hole. Thanks in advance.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Do you mean you want to have your output jack along the edge of the body (Telecaster style) instead of the angled jack slot on the pickguard?


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Yes, basically. I have no issue with this normally, but this project would require it to look sort of right.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

That seems like a "long run for a short slide" to me. 

However, if it is important to you....all the best in being successful with the mod. 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Your biggest challenge will be covering the existing hole for the current jack so that it doesn't look altered. You'd probably need a custom pick guard or some other imaginative way to deal with it unless you paint the body with an opaque colour....


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

The body would be opaque -- I'd be trying to duplicate an old Charvel body without actually popping for an old Charvel body, or a Warmoth.


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

Why not source a body that has a side route instead of a top route, or a body without routes?


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

dradlin said:


> Why not source a body that has a side route instead of a top route, or a body without routes?


As noted, this is a budget operation, leaving most sources (EBay, not that they have any, Warmoth, etc) out of the running. Very few bodies have the attributes I am looking for: Inexpensive, Floyd route, side jack mount, strat routing with HB in the bridge and neck. As well, I am not comfortable doing the routing myself, as I have neither the tools or the time.

The body I am looking at (http://www.guitarfetish.com/XGP-Professional-Strat-Body-Unfinished-Poplar-Floyd-Routed_p_12616.html) meets all of the criteria save for the side jack. I would be looking to build something along the lines of this IF I do it at all. As well, making the extended cutaway on the lower horn (I have the tools for that) takes a lot less guts on a US$60 body vs. a US$160 body.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

You might need a longer than standard drill bit, I happen to have that onhand and would just drill in a straght line thru/to the existing jack slot personally. The tube for wires is a great idea, then just fill around it. You'll also have to enlarge the opening for the jack socket so the jack fits up in there, the hard part isn't enlarging, it's keeping it centered so it looks nice


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Yeah.....my lack of recent practice at woodworking could be a factor in not doing the project (time is also an issue, as is cost).

Of course, then there is the backlog of projects I haven got done yet....sigh.


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

Rollin Hand said:


> As well, I am not comfortable doing the routing myself, as I have neither the tools or the time.


I'm curious how you intend to go about "filling" the old jack route?


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

There are Ibanez bodies on ebay that will have everything you want. Looking at completed sales, they have sold recently for $20-50. How much cheaper do you want to go than that?


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

dradlin said:


> I'm curious how you intend to go about "filling" the old jack route?


If I realy wanted a tele Style jack (and I dont ), I would leave the original strat jack alone and just run parallel wires
from the original to the new one.
This would solve a few problems.
G.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

dradlin said:


> I'm curious how you intend to go about "filling" the old jack route?





jayoldschool said:


> There are Ibanez bodies on ebay that will have everything you want. Looking at completed sales, they have sold recently for $20-50. How much cheaper do you want to go than that?


As I said, I would likely drill the necessary holes, then run tubing for the wires, and fill with wood filler. That said, I was asking the best way to do this, so if there is a better alternative, I am all ears.

As for the Ibanez bodies, if you are referring to the endless numbers of RG350/450 bodies on eBay, they are shaped wrong -- The plan would be to build a Green Meanie, not a Jem (though that option is on the table for a later, more expensive build).


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

Rollin Hand said:


> As I said, I would likely drill the necessary holes, then run tubing for the wires, and fill with wood filler. That said, I was asking the best way to do this, so if there is a better alternative, I am all ears.
> 
> As for the Ibanez bodies, if you are referring to the endless numbers of RG350/450 bodies on eBay, they are shaped wrong -- The plan would be to build a Green Meanie, not a Jem (though that option is on the table for a later, more expensive build).


Wood filler is not the way to do this, nor is Bondo or any sort of filler.

Ways that come to mind (cap or plug) demand skill with hand and router to do it well and proper.


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

Sure you can do that, it'll just take a bit of time. Cut a wood plug, slightly bigger than the missing wood. Just keep sanding it down, a little at a time, until it fits snugly. You don't want to have to force it in, you could crack the surrounding wood. 
Then glue it in.
After the glue is dry, sand it flush and drill your hole.
You WILL need to wood fill/bondo that area around the plug.

Go for it. For $60 and a bit of time/patience how can you go wrong?

Nathan


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

http://s48.photobucket.com/user/nnieman1/media/DSCN2552_zpsd19c25ba.jpg.html?o=3


----------



## Stration21 (Mar 31, 2021)

nnieman said:


> Sure you can do that, it'll just take a bit of time. Cut a wood plug, slightly bigger than the missing wood. Just keep sanding it down, a little at a time, until it fits snugly. You don't want to have to force it in, you could crack the surrounding wood.
> Then glue it in.
> After the glue is dry, sand it flush and drill your hole.
> You WILL need to wood fill/bondo that area around the plug.
> ...


----------



## Stration21 (Mar 31, 2021)

I am thinking about a side output as well.As far as the cavity,does anyone think a solid plate would be sufficient.Only to cover the cavity.Thanks!!


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

if you go on Ebay and type MIJ guitar body you will find tons of bodies with what you are looking for. Almost any "metal" inspired strat will have the jack on the edge instead of the face, but keep in mind most are 2 knobs not 3.... Keep an eye out for Fernandes or Ibanez 

For example


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

6 years old post and no report from original OP what he do .......


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I understand the OP's desire to replace the standard Strat jack with an edge mounted one.

Edge mounted is just much better aesthetically and functionally.

I've switched to edge mounted jacks on all rear mounted bodies now.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Milkman said:


> Edge mounted is just much better aesthetically and functionally.


It is not my opinion.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Latole said:


> It is not my opinion.


Really? You like the jack sticking out of the front of the guitar?

Ok.

For me, out of the way both physically and visually looks much better and definitely works better.

The only worse one I can think of on a production guitar would be the SGs with the jack sticking straight out the front.

With those you almost have to use a 90 deg jack.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Milkman said:


> SGs with the jack sticking straight out the front


That's why I llike my '85 Standard.

google pic


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Milkman said:


> Really? You like the jack sticking out of the front of the guitar?
> 
> .
> 
> For me, out of the way both physically and visually looks much better and definitely works better.


Not for me.
Like everything, it is a matter of taste.......
I have some Tele and few Strat, I know how it work...and look.

Strat output jack with angle is the easiest to use and you can't easily damage the jack or the guitar cable like other installation.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Latole said:


> Not for me.
> Like everything, it is a matter of taste.......
> I have some Tele and few Strat, I know how it work...and look


Looks are a matter of taste. I can't argue with that.

I'd be interested to know if you think the strat face mount jack is better in a functional way and if so, why?

I'm glad you're familiar with Teles and Strats. This discussion would be more difficult without that.

Anyway, I would not bother with the rework needed to convert one, but when ordering blank bodies I will always request edge mounted now.


----------

